# Found a tooth!



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Am I the only person excited about finding my puppy's baby tooth? 

There was blood on his voodoo doll then I heard it spinning across the floor. He chased it but I snatched it right up and saved it!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

My wife kept all the teeth, why I dont' know....  I remember finding them all over the house. 

He is growing up.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know where they all go? With 3 gsds, I think I've only ever found a couple.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I have two from my dog, and three from my horse when their baby teeth came out


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Well Frank probably would have eaten his if I hadn't saved it! blackshep, how long have the teeth been around? They didn't dessicate?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I just cleaned them off and they are in a ziplock, my horse's are in a tube the vet gave me when she pulled my horse's wolf teeth. They seem to be ok. I mean you find bones in the ground from prehistoric times, I don't see why these one's won't last my lifetime. 

ETA: my pups I've had about a year. My horse, probably 4 or 5


----------



## loulabelle23 (Dec 15, 2013)

I crawled in the grass in the garden finding jakes tooth lol ur not only one

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Suka said:


> Well Frank probably would have eaten his if I hadn't saved it! blackshep, how long have the teeth been around? They didn't dessicate?


 I still have Jonas's teeth that I saved. They are just like the way they were over a year and a half ago. Keep them they will bring you and your pup good luck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saved several from Karlo and Onyx. 
I remember reading about an old German wives-tale. 

If you put a GSD puppy's tooth in your wallet, you'll never want for money. 

I did that and my purse was stolen, somebody must have wanted that tooth?


----------



## erintaylor1995 (Oct 5, 2013)

I've found 5-6 of my puppies teeth! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

